# FTSE volatility index



## wmorton99 (19 September 2020)

Hi,
Can someone please let me know the ticker for the volatility index for the FTSE/ London Stock Exchange ? The equivalent to the US $VIX or ASX $XVI?
Thank you


----------



## frugal.rock (19 September 2020)

Not sure if this is what you are interested in.

IVI




__





						FTSE Implied Volatility Index Series (IVI)
					

<p>The FTSE Implied Volatility Index Series (IVI) is a series of end-of-day indexes that  				measure the implied volatility of the FTSE 100 and FTSE MIB indexes. For each market 30, 60, 90,  				180 day implied volatility estimates are available. Additionally the FTSE 100 IVI has a 360 day...




					www.ftserussell.com


----------



## wmorton99 (19 September 2020)

Thanks, I will take a look


----------

